# EEA2 Fee - What Is On Your Bank Statement?



## ilovepie (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi All,

Just curious if anyone knows what shows up on your bank statement when they deduct the £55 fee. I'm pretty sure I found it listed, but wanted to confirm and provide a confirmation for anyone searching.

My confirmation letter is dated February 17 and my COA is dated February 19. On my HSBC bank statement it shows that a £55 charge was made from "EURO LIVERPOOL" on February 18th. I'm guessing this is the UKBA fee?

Does anyone know for sure? Knowing that my payment went through is one thing less to worry about. Also does anyone know if payment is typically taken immediately when they receive the application (they received it on the 14th) or even better yet, only when they really begin processing your application (which may mean I'll have a decision soon and not 9 months down the line).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the fee is taken by a commercial company contracted to UKBA and has no connection to when they will start processing your application.


----------

